
itiswhatitis.fm - chiefofstuffs
https://xn--mp8hai.fm
======
PeterCorless
More context here: [https://constine.substack.com/p/what-does-mean-
well](https://constine.substack.com/p/what-does-mean-well)

We should know more tonight by 7 pm.

------
EricRiese
What character is the url supposed to be?

~~~
mlyle
It's supposed to be:

Woops, HN filters the emojis. The eyes and mouth on the page.

------
runnr_az
Nice to see emoji domains in the news...

------
chiefofstuffs
it is what it is

